# Simplicity Bearing 2171185SM



## cey146 (Sep 12, 2013)

I am searching the United States for the bearing. (#2171185SM) My tractor is a heap of parts, and have had the bearing ordered for 6 weeks. Now being told it is obsolete.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

It looks like it's still available. What tractor are we talking about and what assembly/ system? What are the specs, ID?, OD?, and Width. Ball, roller, or needle. Look for it by specs.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Try this link:

http://www.partstree.com/parts/?pn=2171185SM

The bearing is 0.750 IDx 1.00 OD. Should be able to match one up,aftermarket.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

jhngardner367 said:


> Try this link:
> 
> http://www.partstree.com/parts/?pn=2171185SM
> 
> The bearing is 0.750 IDx 1.00 OD. Should be able to match one up,aftermarket.


Sounds like a needle bearing. All we need is the width!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah,it doesn't show that,on the link.
Model #s sure help,right Skunkhome ?


----------



## cey146 (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks for the responses.

The bearing is out of the Rear PTO Group on my Simplicity 9020, 1690072.

Yes, it is a needle bearing, but I don't have the width. I have made several previous posts discussing this issue, and they can be found on multiple forums.

Having replaced the bearing twice in the past year, we have got to the root cause of the bearing failure. Now, unable to find one. 

The photo shows what is left of the bearing, after it fails. I should have got a picture of it prior to installing it the last time.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Measure the needles!


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

As I recall you had a wallowed out gear case....what did you do to remedy the issue? I think you also need a backer plate to keep it in place.


----------



## cey146 (Sep 12, 2013)

Have ordered bearing from the local Motion Industries outlet, and recieved it overnight. I took my sizes in to them, and a picture of a closed case needle bearing. They made the effort to find me a bearing, that is the exact same thing as the obsolete 2171185SM. Some of the on-line sources are claiming they have, or can get the bearing, but none of them can deliver....

From your suggestions, I have found another way to solve an issue. Now, I will take the bearing and transmission case to the machine shop. They will bore out the case, and sleeve it to fit the bearing. Also, they are to make a new plate which backs up the bearing.


----------

